# Angeln im Mittelmeer!



## Chris`n`roll (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich werde im Juli für ein paar Wochen nach Spanien fahren und natürlich werde ich auch meine Angeln mitnehmen. Da ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Angeln im Mittelmeer habe und mit der Suchfunktion auch keine sinnvollen Infos erhalte, wollte ich einfach mal dieses neue Thema erstellen, damit ich auch was fange.
Also: 
Welche Köder sind sinnvoll?
Pose oder besser Grund (für möglichst viel Fisch!)?
Brauche ich fürs Meer einen Erlaubnisschein?
Wie siehts mit Spinnfischen aus (vom Ufer)?

So das wären die brennendsten Fragen, ich würde mich freuen ein paar Antworten zu erhalten.

Viele Grüße und einen super Start in den kommenden Sommer,
Christian #h


----------



## Chris`n`roll (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hat denn wirklich keiner Erfahrung mit dem Angeln im Mittelmeer?
Dann muss ich wohl selbst rausfinden wie und wo ich die schönsten Fische fange!
Grüße......


----------



## drogba (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

hab keine ahnung vom angeln in spanien abetr ich angel in italien am mittelmeer.in der such funktion muste aber was finden da haben schon einige was gepostets.


----------



## ralle (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren da unten Einheimischen beim Brandungsangeln zugeschaut - kurz gesagt da war tote Hose.
Wenn angeln dann solltest du die paar Kilometer an den Ebro fahren dort in der Gegend gibt es sehr gute Stellen auf Karpfen ,Aal , Zander.
Oder du fährst zum Ebrodelta nach Riomar und mietest dir dort ein Boot um in der Mündung bzw. im Meer auf Bluefisch und Palometta zu schleppen. Topköder ist Hornhecht aber Meeräsche geht auch bzw. große Wobbler.
Kannst auch bei Julio (kennt jeder dort) http://www.ebrodeltagarbi.com/alema/index.html
eine Ausfahrt buchen, ist zwar nicht gerade billig aber es ist einfach Klasse zumal man sich dort einige Tricks abschauen kann.


oder hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=10861&highlight=bluefisch


----------



## belgischerAngler (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Also ich würde es mal mit ner' 3m Spinnrute ( cw: 10-40g) und Oberflächenwobblern auf Wolfsbarsch probieren. Lohnende Stellen sind Flussmündungen und Felsige Abschnitte zum Spinnen. Vom Strand aus kannst du den Wolfsbarsch mit Würmern, Muscheln, Krabben und Fischchen, oder Mit einer Wasserkugel und schlanken Gufis ohne Bebleiung probieren. Außerdem denke ich, dass es sich bestimmt auch auf Doraden lohnen würde aber aucch in der Brandung.


----------



## Neffifisch (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo,

habe leider keine Ahnung von Spanien, bin aber schon seit mind. 10 Jahren mit Angel in Griechenland  unterwegs. 
Vom Ufer/Felsen geht es dort hauptsächlich auf Meerbrassen, Meeräschen.
Im Herbst gibt es dann manchmal größere Fische, oder Gabelmakrelen, Hornhechte. 

Habe meistens 2 Ruten dabei eine leichtere so bis 70 g und eine schwerere 80-150 g. Arbeite entweder mit Wasserkugel (bringt Weite) oder auch Pose. 
Mittelmeerfische stehen dort aber fast nur auf Naturköder. Teig, Brot, Garnelen, Kalmare, Fische. 
Mit der schwereren Rute auch mal Grundangeln. gibt dort auch lebendige Würmer zu kaufen oder abends Köderfisch ablegegen. 

Schönen Urlaub

Neffifisch#h


----------



## Rheinangler (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo,

ich war mal vor ein paar Jahren in der Gegend von Rosas und mußte natürlich auch meine Angeln in den Urlaub mitnehmen. 

Von den Klippen konnte ich allerdings nur kleine "Papageienfische" fangen. Angeblich ist das Wasser in Küstennähe im Sommer zu warm und deshalb nur schlecht zu befischen; in der kälteren Jahreszeit soll man gut auf Wolfsbarsch usw. angeln können. 

Wir hatten aber ein tolles Erlebnis. Im Hafen unseres Ortes fanden sich jeden Abend Fischer ein, die mit ganzen (!!) Sardinen als Köder an der Posenrute angelten. Wir dachten schon an Großfisch, bis wir kappiert hatten, daß die dort auf Fische angelten, die kaum größer als der mit Drillingen gespickte Köder war. Die kleinen Viecher hakten sich beim abknabbern an den kleinen Drillingen. Vor lauter Langeweile haben auch wir das versucht und nach einiger Zeit tummelten sich scheinbar Taucher direkt an unseren in ca. 20 Meter Entfernung dümpelnden Posen. Dauernd kam eine große schwarze Floße kurzzeitig aus dem Wasser. Sah schon merkwürdig aus, zumal die Taucher nicht an die Oberfläche kamen...?! Kurz drauf bekam mein Kumpel nen Mordsbiss, die Bremse seiner Daiwa kreischte gequält und nach ca. 15 Minuten Drillzeit kam ein pechschwarzer Rochen mit gut 60cm Spannweite und 100cm langem Schwanz in den Bereich des Keschers. Da auch wir unsere Köder mit reichlich Drillingen gespickt hatten, kam es wie es kommen mußte. Einer der Drillinge verfing sich im Kescher, der Rochen zappelte sich aus dem Kescher und konnte sich losreißen. Die während der Drillzeit um uns rumspringenden Einheimischen sabbelten fortwährend "Manta, Manta, Manta" und machten merkwürdige Gesten mit dem Zeigefinger in der Halsgegend. Seltsam....

Zurück in unserer Unterkunft haben wir uns dann schlau gemacht; wir hatten einen der giftigen Stachelrochen am Haken, welche mit Vorliebe Ihren Peitschenschwanz den Anglern um die Ohren hauen. Insofern haben wir Glück gehabt, daß wir diesen Burschen nicht landen konnten.

Also, neben buntem Kleinzeug und Giftfischen konnten wir so Recht nichts an den Haken kriegen. An der Ebromündung geht aber (so hab ich im Blinker gelesen) auch im Sommer von Ufer was. Wolfsbarsch, Bluefisch, Palometa mit lebenden Meeräschen als Köder. Es muß allerdings sehr weit raus gefischt werden. Der Autor schwamm seine Köder ca. 200Meter raus.

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall einen schönen Urlaub. Erwarte aber nicht zuviel vom Angeln. Kannst besser schnorcheln gehen, da siehste wenigstens viele bunte kleine Fische.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## fishkiller12 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*



> Die während der Drillzeit um uns rumspringenden Einheimischen sabbelten fortwährend "Manta, Manta, Manta" und machten merkwürdige Gesten mit dem Zeigefinger in der Halsgegend. Seltsam....


 
handelte sich wahrscheinlich um giftige roochen die stechen! vorsicht bei diesen vichern!!!!!!


----------



## Sargo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hy Chris,

also als ich dieses Frühjahr in Torrevieja (50 KM von Alicante) angeln war gab
es nichts zu fangen. Auch die Einheimischen die in großer Zahl angelten und
professionell ausgerüstet waren, haben nichts gefangen. Glaube das Mittel -
meer in Spanien ist ziemlich leergefischt, leider.

Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn Du besseres berichten kannst aber ich glaube nicht so recht dran. Ok paar Schwänze im Hafen fängt man immer

Grüße

Sargo













			
				Chris`n`Roll schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich werde im Juli für ein paar Wochen nach Spanien fahren und natürlich werde ich auch meine Angeln mitnehmen. Da ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Angeln im Mittelmeer habe und mit der Suchfunktion auch keine sinnvollen Infos erhalte, wollte ich einfach mal dieses neue Thema erstellen, damit ich auch was fange.
> Also:
> Welche Köder sind sinnvoll?
> ...


----------



## _saint_ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*



drogba schrieb:


> hab keine ahnung vom angeln in spanien abetr ich angel in italien am mittelmeer.in der such funktion muste aber was finden da haben schon einige was gepostets.


 

dan kannst villt mir helfen ich geh nach italien ans mittelmeer


----------



## Diedier (23. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo,
ich war vor 2 Jahren in Griechenland. Dort habe ich mir so ne koreanischen Würmer besorgt (nachgefragt in diesen Strandgeschäften, einer konnte mir weiterhelfen). Keine Ahnung wie die genaue Bezeichnung der Würmer war, aber die Biester haben auch gebissen. Keine 10minuten auf Grund gelegt und schon war was schönes Dorschartiges dran. 
In einer ruhigen Bucht habe ich mir eine große Libelle gefangen und mit Pose einen barschartigen Fisch gezogen. Leider hatte ich kein Buch dabe um die Fische genau zu spezifizieren. Man angelt ja halt nicht jede Woche am Mittelmehr.

Mich würde aber auch interessieren, ob jemand schon mal toten Fischköder aus dem Glas ausprobiert hat. Ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder in die Gegend und will mich gut eindecken, es ist immer schwierig sich vor Ort Köder zu besorgen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo,

meinst du die Süßwasserfische im Glas, wie Lauben und Rotaugen? Die sind fürs Drackovitch System, mehr als echt aussehen können die auch nicht mehr

Ganz einfache Köderbeschaffung ist es einfach zum nächsten Markt zu gehen und Fisch einzukaufen, jeder Supermarkt müsste auch geforene Sadinen u. ä. haben. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Hai67 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo ,such dir einen fischmarkt und kauf deine köfis frisch.
ich selbst bin im april bis mai am mittelmeer in side (türkei ),und werde auch auf dem f-markt köfis bzw. muschelfleisch zum angeln kaufen.
habe mir dafür auch extra ne brandungsrute und eine rolle mit guter schnurfassung gekauft . ich nehme aber auch einige gufis mit zum spinnen.
hoffe eines dieser methoden sind fängig ! petri heil


----------



## GridtII (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da auch mal einige Fragen.
Ein Bekannter hat ein ziemlich großes Segelboot im Mittelmeer. Er möchte vom Beiboot in Landnähe angeln und beim Segeln schleppen.
Das Boot befindet sich im Bereich Mallorca bis Sardinien. Als Ausrüstung hat er eine 20 lbs Rute mit Multirolle und eine leichte Spinnangel dabei.
Hat jemand Tips, was damit zu machen ist?
Ich selbst hab bisher nur in nördlicheren Gewässern (Ostsee bis Norwegen) Erfahrungen gesammelt. Habe aber vor vier Jahren in Kroatien ein Boot beim Einlaufen beobachtet, dass einen Wimpel mit Tunfisch gesetzt hatte. Bin natürlich sofort hin und war echt platt. Der hatte einen Tun von geschätzt 40 kg an Bord! Kann man sowas auch im westlichen Mittelmeer erwarten? Was gibt es überhaupt dort zu fangen?
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Dorschbubi (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo|wavey:
So was kannst du erst recht im westlichen Mittelmeer erwarten. An der Westküste Sardiniens wird der Thunfischfang seit jahrhunderten betrieben. Im Herbst ziehen die großen Blauen Thunfische (oder roter Thun, wegen dem Fleisch) in Küstennähe, halten aber meistens Abstand zu flachen Wasser (50m+). Kleine Thunfischarten oder Bonitos lassen sich vom Spätfrühling an den ganzen Sommer über auf offener See fangen. Sie sind also sehr Sommersegeltörn freundliche Fische, kämpfen super an leichtem Gerät und schmecken himmlisch:l. Schleppen ist die allerbeste möglichkeit, am besten mit stabilen, sehr tieftauchenden Wobblern. Leichte Balsa und Plastikwobbler sind nicht empfehlenswert, denn der Thunfisch mit seinen starken Kiefern hat keine Probleme einen solchen zu zerbeissen. Ich habe z.B. gute erfahrungen mit dem Rapala Magnum gemacht in längen zwischen 12 und 20cm gemacht, im Herbst ruhig größer. Stabiles Material ist aber sehr wichtig, ein Thun von 40kg (und es kommen noch viel, viel größere vor) sind superstarke Muskelpakete und ein Drill kann über eine Stunde dauern.

So funktioniert das in meiner Heimat Griechenland, wie die Adria übrigens auch ein interessantes Revier.

Gruß Dorschbubi


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Vergesst mir die Dorados nicht...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=585

...denn sie sind erst aufregend, dann lecker und im Mittelmeer durchaus zu fangen! Sowohl im östlichen als auch - mehr noch - im westlichen Mittelmeer.


----------



## jmpg (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo Leute ich war letztes Jahr in Spanien. Wir haben mit patanosta Sytem ( 3-5 Haken ) geangelt und wir hatten sehr viel Erfolg. Wir sind immer mit dem boot rausgefahren und haben auf Grund gefischt. Als köder haben wir shrimps, Maden und Muschelfetzen genommen. Gefangen haben wir Petermännchen,Hornhecht,kleine Palometa und Doraden.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hi,
na ja , ist schon ein paar Jahre her , aber am Mittelmeer kann ich jedem nur empfehlen im Hafenbecken mit Brotflocke auf Meeräsche zu fischen , super kampfstarke Fische.
Feine Rute , kleine Rolle und eine 1-3 Gramm Pose.
An feinem Gerät machts mehr Spaß als einen Hecht zu drillen ;-))
Allerdings beissen sie sehr vorsichtig , haben ein weiches Maul und schlitzen leicht aus.
Wenn ein Boot zur Verfügung steht und geeignetes Gerät vorhanden ist würde ich mit Wobblern und Blinkern Schleppfischen , keine Ahnung was wir da gefangen hatten , sah in etwa aus wie Makrelen nur viel größer , super kampfstark.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Meeres Fisher (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Ich hab auch ma im Mittelmeer geangelt in Spanien.Hab mit Wasserkugel und Brotflocke 2 fette Meeräschen gefangen#6
das war an so nem Steg abba auch inna Nacht


----------



## Meerbrassenhunter (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo,
ich glaube das müsste alles klären auch wenns nicht auf deutsch ist :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcvPSOVy7XU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAPSm4d0U9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAPSm4d0U9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAPSm4d0U9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft47aCA1YwI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmcHUx4Z1FQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZdOItHF1cI
#6


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

moin

interessante filme über köderwahl und
techniken...

fand den letzten über la palma am besten..

wie schnell die da am kurbeln
sind beim spinnen ...
wo bleiben die köder stopps? 

greetz
lars


----------



## Meerbrassenhunter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Tag,
Die Räuber im Mittelmeer wie Barrakudas, Wolfs-barsche,
Palometas, Bonitos und einige andere jagen ziemlich schnell, dementsprechend werden die Köder dann auch schnell und mit wenigen oder gar keinen Pausen geführt.:q
Doch bei manchen Fischen, wie bei den Zackenbarschen werden die Köder langsam geführt.


----------



## zulu (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Genau zu diesem thema habe ich auf der angelmesse outdoor horizont in karlsruhe am sonntag einen hoch interessanten vortrag gesehen.

 Dozent mario malarczuk  ( marios fliegendose stuttgart )

fängt an der küste von sardinien erfolgreich grosse barracudas wolfsbarsche bluefisch leerfish dorados usw.

Mit der spinnrute und der fliegenrute vom ufer aus.

Sein grösster barracuda wog über 9 kilo !!!  rekordfisch

Beste zeit ist nicht im sommer , sondern im winter.

November bis märz.

Erstaunlich was er da so erlebt hat.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Meerbrassenhunter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hi,
Wie zulu schon gesagt hat ist die beste Jahreszeit im Winter,
wenn man vom Ufer aus fischen möchte.
Im Sommer ist dort in der Regel nicht viel los ,da sich die Fische, wegen des warmen wassers in die tiefe flüchten.:c
Den Winter kann ich auch sehr empfelen wenn man es auf 
Tintenfische (Sepien) abgesehen hat.:q

Hier ist noch ein Video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXZs9dJybH0&feature=related


----------



## jackhunter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

ich bin neu im anglerboard.ich finde nicht das es anglerisch so schlecht  im mittelmeer ist ,wie es so oft behauptet wird.vieleicht hatte ich nur  glück, doch in den letzten 2 reisen ans mittelmeer hab ich immer ein paar fische (mit kunstköder!)fangen können.auf mallorca konnte ich 2 doraden mit wobbler,einige barschartige mit twister und als highlight eine ca.80 cm lange stachelmakrele( auf popper in einer bucht neben dem hafen )fangen können.(im herbst)       in südfrankreich konnte ich ebenfalls im herbst 2 wolfsbarsche überlisten (kopyto relax)diese sommerferien hab ich das wieder vor.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Na Petri zu so einem Fisch! ICh will unbedingt mal einen Barra fangen


----------



## jackhunter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

danke! auf die hab ichs auch versucht .ich hab sie im hafen jagen sehen.doch kaum war die angel im wasser wurde ich verjagt.angeln im hafen ist in cala ratiada (malle)verboten.ich versuch gerade das foto von der stachelmakrele reinzustellen,kriegs aber nich auf die reihe.


----------



## Bigfish-HH (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo

fahre nächsten Mittwoch, 4 wochen nach Sardinien, und wollte fragen ob  sich da jemand auskennt. ich bin in der nähe von Arbatax.Lohnt sich das  Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch, oder was und wie kann man in den Häfen  erbäuten.sind mit dem Boot da, wollen dann auch wieder schleppen, habt  ihr da noch tipps.

PS: wer hat noch Tipps für Meeräsche,Doraden und angeln so ca 500-1000m  vor der Küste in 20-30m tiefe.welche fische fang ich da welche köder  brauche ich und auf was muss ich achten.

-welche Köder benutzt ihr, und wie fange ich Würmer und Köderfische.(welche kann ich überhaupt verwenden.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Tipps

mit freundlichen Grüßen Jan


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Wenn ich das recht in Errinnerung habe dann ist Sardinien ein super Barrarevier.


----------



## Delta21 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Ich wüede es ganz klassisch mit der Brandungsrute und Naturköder(Brot, Köderfische, Muscheln) probieren.
Hier noch zur Köderfischbeschaffung ein Tipp:
Nimm ne Handangel, binde ein blei unten dran und drei Seitenarme mit 16er Haken drüber. Die Haken mit Brot bestücken und drei bis vier Meter vor dir ins Wasser werfen. Jetz die Schnur auf Spannung halten und wenns zupft kurz anreißen und rausziehen. Hab ich von ein paar einheimischen Jungs gelernt.

Viel Spaß in Spanien und Petri Heil!


----------



## Meerbrassenhunter (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*



Bigfish-HH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> fahre nächsten Mittwoch, 4 wochen nach Sardinien, und wollte fragen ob  sich da jemand auskennt. ich bin in der nähe von Arbatax.Lohnt sich das  Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch, oder was und wie kann man in den Häfen  erbäuten.sind mit dem Boot da, wollen dann auch wieder schleppen, habt  ihr da noch tipps.
> 
> ...




Hallo Jan,
Auf Sardinien war ich zwar noch nie, aber wie ich bermerkt hab ist das eher irrelevant, da die Methoden am Mittelmeer fast immer gleich sind.
Das spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch lohnt sich total, da
manchmal auch Barracudas,Palomettas oder wenn man Glück hat ein Zackenbarsch(sollte man zurücksetzten, ohnehin rar)
anstelle des Wolfsbarsches einsteigen.
Was man alles erbeuten kann :
Goldmakrelen, Conger , einige Plattfische , Makrelenartige(Bonitos, Bastardmakrelen etc.) , Zahlreiche Meerbrassenarten(Zahnbrassen, Doraden, Dentons, Pargos, Urdas und und und),und massen an buntem Kleinkram.
Das sind die Fische die ich grad im Kopf hab.
Die Räuber unter ihnen sollte man allesamt beim Spinnen erwischen können (Am besten Nachts wenn  nicht viel Kleinkram unterwegs ist).Alles andere sollte man mit Brandungsfischen versuchen(Köder:Seeringelwürmer,Krabben,
Garneln(perfekt wenn man sie aus kleinen Tümpeln keschert),
Muscheln,kleine Köderfische (alles was silbrig ist sollte gehen),Seeigel, bestenfalls Tintenfisch oder noch besser 
Einsidlerkrebse.
Was die sache mit dem Boot angeht muss ich passen.
Wird bei mir aber demnächst kommen.
Zur Meeräsche:
Falls du weist wo welche stehen probier es mit Pose und Brot
an einem kleinen Haken auf die Viehcher.Kleiner tipp füge dem Brot Zerstoßene Seeigel hinzu.
Mehr kann ich grad nich sagen müsste mich dafür wieder ans Mittelmeer gewöhnen , hab jetzt einen 2 -Jährigen Entzug:c
Viel Glück beim Fischen.

MFG  Meerbrassenhunter#h


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Hallo ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala.Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand schon mal da war, und weiß wie es dort angeltechnisch aussieht.
Der ort liegt in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada. Ich bin für alle Infos Dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Sky-Fishing (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer!*

Guten tag ich bin dumm


----------

